# Fort McMurray



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope, but that's all I have.

Any members there?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm sure I've seen Fort McMurray under a few usernames. What a tragedy. Hope the situation improves soon!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Yup, Fort McMurray is a folk singer/guitarist from Red Deer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

CBC TV news had pictures earlier that were simply horrifying.

I know one couple who expect to never see their home again. They left with all they could carry. Trouble is, they might be losing their jobs as well if there's nothing to return to.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

first the price of oil tanks and they all get laid off. Then their houses burn down in a wildfire. 

You've got 10 minutes to get out.......what do you grab? Aside from people & animals it used to be your lock box and photo albums. I guess now it's your cell phone and computer tower?

and a favorite guitar of course


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been watching CBC off and on for the past couple of days, my heart goes out to those people.

Do they know how it started? I assume a lightning strike.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's just so damn sad. Not only do they have to pay ridiculous prices for housing there (*if* they could find it), but then they get laid off in droves, and now they lose it all to fire. If that wasn't enough, the province is in no shape to be generous with those folks, since the oil-price drop hit their coffers too, and many of the residents are also tasked with "sending money back home", which they can't do now. That's one helluva lot of people to find emergency housing for in Edmonton and nearby communities.

As Mr. Leahey would say, a perfect s**tstorm. I suppose the only good news is we haven't heard of any casualties, though lord only knows what the highway conditions are like with all that smoke.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A record temperature was set in Fort McMurray yesterday: 5C higher than the previous high! The humidity was around 14%. The winds gusted up to 50Km/hr. There has been virtually no snow to melt, no rain in ages. On the warmest/driest spring in ages. Unfortunate conditions for the "perfect fire storm". 

I'm relieved no one died or got hurt, but now Fort McMurray is going need a LOT of help.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Boil water advisory now in places for all surrounding camps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess this is going to be the summer of benefits for Fort Mac residents. In some cases, it'll be to buy folks a plane ticket back home to the Maritimes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've been following via the CBC site at work. Absolutely mindboggling the extent of damage, and that no one has been hurt.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I've been following via the CBC site at work. Absolutely mindboggling the extent of damage, and that no one has been hurt.


I think people may be hurt at this point, just saw STARS air ambulance, possibly two, fly off that way in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As far as we know, none of the residents have been hurt. However, there's a lot of folks on the road, a lot of smoke to drive through (in a hurry), and a lot of firefighters battling the blazes who can easily be overtaken by smoke inhalation. Plus, there's no functioning hospital there to treat them at the moment, as I understand it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think people may be hurt at this point, just saw STARS air ambulance, possibly two, fly off that way in the last 20 minutes.


Fatality crash in Conklin. Looks like the fire is heading back into downtown. Not looking good at the airport either.

http://www.metcam.navcanada.ca/dawc_images/wxcam/CYMM/CYMM_NW-full-e.jpeg?tstamp=9150955

Edit: image is live, looks really bad now 17:02 local time.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Province declared a state of emergency about an hour ago.
My B-I-L and his Combat Engineer unit are on 30 min notice to move.

Air Force helio's are directing Fire Fighters on the ground
Work camps operated by Oil Companies are being used as temp housing
Every RV stall and tent site from LLB down to EDM are full or almost.

Gettin serious out here.

A Couple more water bombers wouldn't hurt right about now either


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Its going to be hard to get updated info soon. 

From the reddit live feed :

5 minutes ago
VIEWERS: About an hour ago, most media contact was lost and once cellular communication is down there will be few updates, we will continue to scrape up any legitimate information without this just turning into an auto repeat twitter feed /u/jhra

40 minutes ago
via /u/gulfan:
Internet / Communications in Fort McMurray is expected to degrade in performance after ~5PM since Axia (Alberta SuperNet) has been unable to gain access to their Fort McMurray facility and refuel their generators. TELUS still has a fiber link to the city. /u/Kaelteth


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I think people may be hurt at this point, just saw STARS air ambulance, possibly two, fly off that way in the last 20 minutes.


At least 2 babies born in traffic and 9 transported from the hospital.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> At least 2 babies born in traffic and 9 transported from the hospital.


New life is good, if STARS is helping with that I hope it all goes well. Seeing those guys fly over makes me cringe most times, I hate to think about why they call them.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Apparently people are stranded on Hwys 63, 881 and 831. Sleeping in their cars while they wait for help because the gas stations at Conklin, Wandering River, Grasslands, Boyle, etc. keep running out of gas. They can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My cousin lives there and had to evacuate. From what I'm hearing, it's gridlocked no matter which way you try to get out.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard a few cell towers have burned so contact with relatives will be difficult at times.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Unfortunately two people died in an auto mishap somewhere long the evacuation route.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Unfortunately two people died in an auto mishap somewhere long the evacuation route.


Apparently a tanker truck flipped and caused another fire as well.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I believe the auto crash was near Conklin and may not have had to do with the evac.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> New life is good, if STARS is helping with that I hope it all goes well. Seeing those guys fly over makes me cringe most times, I hate to think about why they call them.


Unfortunately not good. Semi and suv on the other highway.
When I heard about the one woman giving birth I was wondering if it was my great niece.....due beginning of June.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My great nieces etc. got too Edmonton late last night. Sounds like their houses are ok for now but they had to break into one to get the dog. Not too sure if the pregnant one will be going back until after the baby is born. She's on the Island now....the other one is in Edm.. It's a waiting game.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like Suncor and Shell are taking people into their camps and flying some out.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yikes. This gives you an idea of what these fires are like. Terrifying.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we can really smell the smoke this morning. All the highways around here coming from Ft Mac. leading to Edmonton are jambed. The shear number of vehicles it takes to move 80,000 people is astounding. It's been 2 days and they're still coming.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to make light of anything in this terrible tragedy whatsoever, but it's starting to look like construction and tree-planting are going to be Alberta's next big growth industries. (That and "humane beef" for Earl's restaurants.)

And kudos to the oilsand companies for swapping production for putting up Fort Mac escapees.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Not to make light of anything in this terrible tragedy whatsoever, but it's starting to look like construction and tree-planting are going to be Alberta's next big growth industries.


I said the same thing to a buddy and his son last night while we were driving to hockey. His son, who is in pre-med at the UofA, joked about changing gears and taking a trade like carpentry to increase his odds of finding a job. His dad thought it was a great idea and that he'd be able to pay his way through med school after working in Ft. Mac for a few years. His son was pretty quiet the rest of the way.

Neighbours on one side of us are a retired couple from Newfoundland and one of their boys lives in Ft. Mac. He and his family evacuated on Monday but they were split up because they work on opposite ends of town. They eventually met up Edmonton nearly 24 hours later and are thankfully safe and sound for the time being as they have plenty of family and friends around here to help out. Others obviously aren't as fortunate so hopefully the city's sense of community continues to shine through.

Another neighbour a few doors down is a local firefighter who was packing up last night to leave this morning to relieve some of his co-workers who are helping out in Ft. Mac. He did the same thing a few years ago when the town of Slave Lake was dealing with similar issues, although nowhere near as devastating. We'll definitely be inviting his wife and three boys over for dinner this weekend and he'll have a cold case of beer waiting for him when he gets home, too.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

There are stories coming to light now of union tradesmen giving up their camp rooms and sleeping in common areas so they can give their room to single mums with young children. A friend of mine just did that last night and told me lots of guys in his camp are doing it. With the highways pretty much blocked off I hope all those camps that are now bursting at the seams will be able to continue feeding people without running out of food supplies.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I, like I suspect a lot of us who are geographically removed from this event wonder what we can do to help. I came across this article that outlines a few ways to assist.
Make use of it if you can. Here's hoping we as a country can come together for our friends in Ft. McMurray. 

Fort McMurray wildfire: here’s how you can help or get help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I, like I suspect a lot of us who are geographically removed from this event wonder what we can do to help. I came across this article that outlines a few ways to assist.
> Make use of it if you can. Here's hoping we as a country can come together for our friends in Ft. McMurray.
> 
> Fort McMurray wildfire: here’s how you can help or get help


Thanks for the link..much appreciated!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Not to make light of anything in this terrible tragedy whatsoever, but it's starting to look like construction and tree-planting are going to be Alberta's next big growth industries. (That and "humane beef" for Earl's restaurants.)
> 
> And kudos to the oilsand companies for swapping production for putting up Fort Mac escapees.


Earl's saw the light.....after a loss of patronage. They're buying from Canada again. There's a distinct smell of forest fire here too. So far it's been lucky....no well sites or stations have gone up yet but with the fire heading south that could change. When they start reconstruction it will probably bring contractors from all over Canada.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> I, like I suspect a lot of us who are geographically removed from this event wonder what we can do to help. I came across this article that outlines a few ways to assist.
> Make use of it if you can. Here's hoping we as a country can come together for our friends in Ft. McMurray.
> 
> Fort McMurray wildfire: here’s how you can help or get help


Best thing to do is contact the Red Cross.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There are already offshore scams to 'raise money for Fort Mac'. If you aren't 100% sure of who you're dealing with, contact the Red Cross. They are for real.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

This is absolutely heart wrenching.

I was living in San Diego in 2003 when we were evacuated due to the Cedar Fire. It's hard for me to imagine anything bigger than that fire but, from what I can tell, the fire in Ft. McMurray is almost twice as large. That's absolutely mind-numbing.

I was able to communicate with a former client up there; a guy who manages Campbell's Music. They don't know if their store or homes are standing or burned to the ground. They do know that one staff member's home, and everything in it, is now completely gone...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Fort McMurray Fire Was Likely Caused By Humans*


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> *Fort McMurray Fire Was Likely Caused By Humans*


How would they know that at this point?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Forensics - it's been a week, so maybe some data has come out.

A friend of mine put together a last minute benefit concert that happened last night, and managed to raise over $2000 to help. Since the federal government is willing to match donations, I think that puts it at around $4500 to help towards those affected. 

It's really good to see so many people come together during situations like these.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve6D said:


> How would they know that at this point?


Don't shoot the messenger! That's what I read. Just relaying info to this thread as I read and see it!


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Budda said:


> Forensics - it's been a week, so maybe some data has come out.


Pretty sure they need to have a fire under control before they're able to really collect, collate and decipher any meaningful data, though. When we had our big wildfire in San Diego it was some time following the full containment before they were able to make the determination of even a _suspected _cause...



> A friend of mine put together a last minute benefit concert that happened last night, and managed to raise over $2000 to help. Since the federal government is willing to match donations, I think that puts it at around $4500 to help towards those affected.
> 
> It's really good to see so many people come together during situations like these.


_That's_ awesome...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

edited


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks to everybody around the World, and especially fellow Canadians, for pitching in any way possible.

This hits home for everyone in our country. There are a hella lot of Easterners in Fort Mac.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've fought on more than one fire, flagged traffic on a few and helped rescue animals and motor cycles from a friends place twice in two years. When I lived in Summerland I watched the Kelowna fire. This fire makes that look like campground cooking fires and the Kelowna fire was scary. As to what started these fires....they say the smaller one was started by lightning. For the bigger fire it will take a while to figure that out. 
As of this morning the houses where my two great nieces live are ok, no power but the areas where the houses are had the least damage. It's a given that by the time they get back into the houses they will be looking for new fridges and deep freezers. The pregnant one is staying on the Island for now and the others are waiting for the camps to re=open so they can go back to work but that will be a while yet.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks to everybody around the World, and especially fellow Canadians, for pitching in any way possible.
> 
> This hits home for everyone in our country. *There are a hella lot of Easterners in Fort Mac.*


From where I'm sitting, you're all Easterners! 

As for human causation? Ultimately, this took 2 or 3 decades to happen. They don't get snow anymore. Not like they did 30 years ago. And without that spring melt, half the rain that does fall just evaporates when it hits the dry, dry land. Those forests up there having been getting drier and drier until, by now, damn near anything will light them off. Could be lightening, but the general lack of awareness humanity seems to possess never ceases to amaze me either. 

But if you do believe the weather we have now is human-caused then, I guess no doubt it was manmade.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was fire in West Edmonton the other day. A brush fire started in a playground and before you know it several adjacent houses caught on fire, mainly the roofs - they had cedar shingles. If warm, dry, windy conditions become common place, I think you find changes in building codes and more fire resistant materials will come into place.

As to what started the fire? Don't know, but Sunday afternoon, playground, uh, teenagers, uh, cigarettes,... just speculating


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> As to what started the fire? Don't know, but Sunday afternoon, playground, uh, teenagers, uh, cigarettes,... just speculating


Yes, good call here, I peculate the fire was started by bears playing with matches...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not to derail this post but i have noticed that a lot of musicians in the Ottawa Valley including our classic country trio are banding together and organizing fund raisers at different venues in aid to our fellow Canadians. Its a very small gesture but its one way to support them. Hoping others will follow.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hubby and I just donated financially through the Red Cross and the Canadian government will match your donation! At least our Canadian government is good for something. There's plenty of other ways to donate!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Regarding the fires starting, and considering the info others have posted, this was bound to happen sooner rather than later. I can't speak for Fort Mac directly, but here in Edmonton, where I've lived for 38 years, this was the driest winter and spring we've seen. And as other have pointed out, this has been going on for a number of years now. So that was part of it. On the news, there was one day that they said that about 12 more fires broke out in the North around Lac ST. Ann and a number of other locations due to lightening. Apparently the fire was creating its own lightening. Top it all off with 30 degree temps and winds gusting to 50 and there you have a recipe for disaster. 

The spookiest shot I saw was on CBC from the air. It looked like a Nuclear weapon went off in Fort Mac.

@Lola...my wife and I did the same.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Yes, good call here, I speculate the fire was started by bears playing with matches...


No wonder Smokey always looks so irritated. Damn cubs!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Yes, good call here, I speculate the fire was started by bears playing with matches...


But bears are smarter than teenagers.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> Hubby and I just donated financially through the Red Cross and the Canadian government will match your donation! At least our Canadian government is good for something. There's plenty of other ways to donate!


But the government uses your money for their half too so you're actually donating twice as much  A great cause regardless.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I could be mistaken but I thought they said there hadn't been any lightning and that was why they presumed human causes.
People are very careless and in those conditions it only takes a spark. There was an article today about how there have been over 100 calls that fire depts. in Edmonton have had to respond to since the fire ban went into effect. People burning in their yards in spite of the ban. Real smart.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> But bears are smarter than teenagers.


I peculate you are correct, the old and senile bears are the smrtest.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jb welder said:


> I could be mistaken but I thought they said there hadn't been any lightning and that was why they presumed human causes.
> People are very careless and in those conditions it only takes a spark. There was an article today about how there have been over 100 calls that fire depts. in Edmonton have had to respond to since the fire ban went into effect. People burning in their yards in spite of the ban. Real smart.


Probably tough to pinpoint right now. Might have been someone throwing a butt out the window on the highway. There's theories all over the place. Theories that are....."unusual" at best. I did a quick search of what was responsible for the fire. All assumptions. Islamic State, Activists who don't like the Oil sands, human climate change faults. Hell, I put more credence in the bear cub theory on this board than a lot of what I've seen.

Hell, maybe some hiker was walking in the woods and accidentally kicked a piece of flint that fell down a cliff and hit a rock right in the middle of some dry brush. All in all, the super dry weather we've had is the root cause in my opinion. Some dumass campers certainly could be responsible as well.

For some good news, Edmonton Food bank has been inundated with over 200,000 lbs of food goods. Here's a small example from Corus Radio, an Edmonton local news station (630 CHED):



> Thanks to the donations from Edmontonians brought to the Corus Radio Edmonton building, nine completely filled 53-foot trailers are headed to the Food Bank to help Fort McMurray evacuees.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Things are slowly getting back to semi-normal again. The one great niece and the other great niece's boyfriend are back to work. They'll be commuting at the end of their shifts....one to Edmonton and one to Nanaimo.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I lived there for thirty years and was quite active around the airport.
They used to have water bombers based there every summer.
From what I understand the Bombers were not on site at the airport.
Does anybody know if this is correct?
I flew in a Bird dog doing practice runs one summer. It just don't make sense to me that if the bombers were on site they could have responded in a more effective timely manner.
Just saying!

Also on another note. We have a new Government in Canada and Alberta. They are quite willing to match all charitable donations.
It is very easy to do as they are using our tax money to do this.
We have to be very cautious when we evaluate Government next time around. They now have the heartstrings of the public because of the tragedy and it seams they have a free spending spirit.
I have a friend who lost it all, some of the most vintage Guitars and amps from the 60's. I just can imagine what he is going through.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lawrence said:


> I lived there for thirty years and was quite active around the airport.
> They used to have water bombers based there every summer.
> From what I understand the Bombers were not on site at the airport.
> Does anybody know if this is correct?
> ...


As far as I know the water bombers are private contract. I guess no one expected a fire of this magnitude this time of year growing as fast as it did. From what I understand this fire is re-writing the books on forest fires. 
As far as charitable donation matches goes.....I think it's just the Red Cross donations and at least these gov'ts are doing something. I figure that this is a good use for my tax dollars.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I figure that this is a good use for my tax dollars.


Yeah, God forbid tax dollars go to help the public...!


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Your right best spent tax dollars in along time.
There are a lot of needy people in Canada but it takes a disaster to wake up the Government.
Yes the water Bombers are contracted but this year the Government I believe cut the budget. 
It does not take a rocket scientist to tell that We have been in a drought for the past couple of years.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Technically, it's not much of a drought. We now get this weird effect where we get a monsoon circling cyclonically over top of us in late May and through the month of June. And we have only been seeing it the last few years. Before this monsoon comes in, it is very dry - especially during late winter and the majority of spring.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Martin Mars one, first that pops to mind is in some sort of retirement and was going through an evaluation to see if could be used for airshows during the fires in Ft Mac, don't know about other plane units. Heli bombers have been fighting the fires since day one. The Russians offered something to help but I don't think officials took them up on it, probably for the best as you can't trust the Russians.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure if either the Hawaii or the Philippine Mars are fighting fires anymore. At 70 years old there's not a lot of parts anymore but I know they were impressive to watch on the Kelowna fires in 2003.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

They had enough stuff in the sky already. The fire-depts. were the ones calling the shots, as should be the case. 
They declined the offers from the company with the Martin Mars (which was not currently usable) and the foreign governments. If extra water bombers could have made a big difference they would have been utilized.
It was not politics, nor should people try to politicize it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is overcast right now and I can smell rain. It just isn't falling yet.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As I understand it, the fire was too hot for water bombers to have an effect.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> As I understand it, the fire was too hot for water bombers to have an effect.


That and the size of the fire. The planes couldn't come in low enough or even see in a lot of places. Sounds like it's supposed to rain in Ft. Mac for a while. It's sort of raining here but there is also lightning.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> It is overcast right now and I can smell rain. It just isn't falling yet.


Get used to it...Mother Nature's a tease when it comes to precipitation in the non-winter months. Bitch.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just came in from a little yard work and thought the same thing, just noticed it here in he Park 15 minutes ago.
Total difference.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is pouring rain right now. At last. That should clean that smoke smell that came in a few hours ago.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup, I finally have some time to get the golf clubs out.......and the rain actually sticks around for more than 5 minutes.

Oh well, we really need the moisture...I'll get over it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is probably good for Ft. Mac but it sucks here. Snow and rain. And gas prices have gone up.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> This is probably good for Ft. Mac but it sucks here. Snow and rain. And gas prices have gone up.


What is this "snow" of which you speak?

It's heartbreaking to see what's happened. Here's hoping that the residents there are able to find some degree of normalcy before too long...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

No snow here, just rain. Sounds like Ft Mac hasn't gotten any of this rain yet either. Real smokey here yesterday & today.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> The Martin Mars one, first that pops to mind is in some sort of retirement and was going through an evaluation to see if could be used for airshows during the fires in Ft Mac, don't know about other plane units. Heli bombers have been fighting the fires since day one. The Russians offered something to help but I don't think officials took them up on it, probably for the best as you can't trust the Russians.


I don't know about that...what exactly might the Russians do, invade Edmonton a la Red Dawn? Use water bombers as Trojan horses willed with troops? Plant sleeper cells to spy at the Calgary stampede? Do they need our permission to do any of that if they wanted to? If I lived in FT Mac, it would seem to me that putting the fires out should be top priority, not sticking to decades of mistrust and stereotypes. Even the US is finally getting friendly with Cuba after a half century of similar behavior. Goes to show JT is no different than his predecessors.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was just goofing about the Russians, politics aside its nice to see help offered. 
I just play mostly on my roots and upbringing, something that's obviously tough to backstory across a forum post but to those here who know me personally hopefully they find it funny.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> No snow here, just rain. Sounds like Ft Mac hasn't gotten any of this rain yet either. Real smokey here yesterday & today.


You have to wonder about the longer-term respiratory health spinoff effects of this. Must be like being a lifetime smoker in the space of two weeks for some of the folks in the region. Probably not as bad as the folks in NYC who sucked back gyp-rock dust for weeks after 09/11, but there will undoubtedly be kids and seniors affected by all that ash in the air.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

mhammer said:


> You have to wonder about the longer-term respiratory health spinoff effects of this. Must be like being a lifetime smoker in the space of two weeks for some of the folks in the region. Probably not as bad as the folks in NYC who sucked back gyp-rock dust for weeks after 09/11, but there will undoubtedly be kids and seniors affected by all that ash in the air.


Wildlife as well. The entire ecosystem is going to be turned upside down.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A recent series of repeat episodes on CBC Ideas focussed on fires...in the biggest sense of the term, and their role, management, future. Fascinating and thought-provoking stuff.
World On Fire


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Wildlife as well. The entire ecosystem is going to be turned upside down.


In the short term, yes.
I read an article a few yrs back in Nat Geo where they looked at Mt. St. Helens a couple decades after the big eruption. It was pretty impressive how nature rebuilt itself- when not intervened with. trees re-grew, they even found fish in streams and ponds. The industry around Ft Mac has me less confident in that rebound, but not because of the fire.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I read an article a few yrs back in Nat Geo where they looked at Mt. St. Helens a couple decades after the big eruption. It was pretty impressive how nature rebuilt itself- when not intervened with. trees re-grew, they even found fish in streams and ponds.


I lived in Portland, Oregon in late 2012 and early 2013; more than 30 years after the eruption of Mt. St. Helens. While much of the area has made a remarkable comeback, there's no shortage of very visible reminders of the eruption.

For example, this is a photo I took of the Toutle River Valley. It used to be 150 feet deeper, but was filled in with the mud and ash you see in the photo:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the people interviewed in the Ideas series I linked to noted that some species of coniferous trees actually_ require_ excessive heat for their cones to open up and spread seeds. You wouldn't normally think of something as destructive as a wildfire helping to replenish the forest, but there you go.

All of this is to say that the forest and all the things that live in it will return. I hope for the sake of all those affected, their lives and livelihood returns as well...hopefully sooner than the forest.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My understanding is the further you are north (the more into tundra you are), the slower things grow. Natural restoration will occur, but maybe not in our lifetime (unlike Mt St Helen's).

Forest fires, and their recovery, are natural process. They were happening way before we got here to 'help things along'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> One of the people interviewed in the Ideas series I linked to noted that some species of coniferous trees actually_ require_ excessive heat for their cones to open up and spread seeds. You wouldn't normally think of something as destructive as a wildfire helping to replenish the forest, but there you go.
> 
> All of this is to say that the forest and all the things that live in it will return. I hope for the sake of all those affected, their lives and livelihood returns as well...hopefully sooner than the forest.


If no replanting is done and it's left up to ma nature you're looking at scrub brush 3 to 5 years after the fire is "out". Willows, Aspen, low bush brush, grass etc.. And animals. Fish might take longer. Reforested, 10 to 15 years. The nurserys in Beaverlodge and Prince Albert grow trees for that area.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Do not know if posted already, but a few musical groups are putting on Fire Aid for Fort Mac here at the Commonwealth Stadium this summer. Heard on 630 CHED. A few names mentioned are Backman, Ian Tyson Corb Lund and Nickelback from what I recall.

Nickelback to headline Fort McMurray 'Fire Aid' benefit concert at Commonwealth June 29


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Notley says 'safety and health' top priority as return for some Fort McMurray delayed


----------

